# [2012] Costa Rica



## AlbertaTravel

Anyone know of any timeshares on the Pacific side of Costa Rica.  Thinking of a driving tour and would like to rent TS for a week at a time.  Just in the planning stages.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

FYI you dont really need TS south of mexico (or in asia) - stuff is plenty cheap, even rivaling MF etc


----------



## gnorth16

Here is an interval list.  Most if not all are on the pacific side, however many are not on the beach.  Some are a few miles inland, which is not what I was looking for when I did my research.  Exchanges and getaways are few and far between and I would also look for some hotels and private rentals.  VRBO had some very nice places to rent.  



Amapola Vacation Club 
AMV  
Playa Jacó, Puntarenas, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Coco Sunset Vacation Club 
COX  
Playa del Coco, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Doubletree by Hilton Puntarenas 
HFS  
El Roble, Puntarenas, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


El Ocotal Beach Resort 
ELO  
Playa del Coco, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Flamingo Beach Resort 
FLB  
Santa Cruz, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Flamingo Marina Resort Hotel and Club 
FLM  
Playa Flamingo, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Hotel Terraza del Pacífico 
TDP  
Jacó, Puntarenas, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Las Terrazas de Si Como No 
SCF  
Manuel Antonio, Puntarenas, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Parador Resort & Spa 
HTL  
Punta Quepos, Puntarenas, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


The Sanctuary Condominiums at Playa Azul 
SY2  
Playa Azul, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


The Sanctuary Resort & Spa 
STY  
Playa Azul, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Villas Nacazcol 
VNZ  
Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


Villas Playa Sámara 
VPS  
Sámara, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
Resort Details & Photos


----------



## eal

When we go to Costa Rica we stay at Pueblo Real near Manuel Antonio. I believe it is available from RCI.


----------



## dreamin

*Costa Rica Road Trip - Just got back!*

We just spent 3 weeks touring Costa Rica.  Absolutely amazing country!  We had hoped to get 3 timeshare weeks but because we didn't start planning until 5 months ago, we didn't have much luck.  I was able to book a 2 BR unit through RCI at Condovac la Costa in Guanacaste.  We enjoyed our week there and will eventually submit a review.  We also didn't want to stay just on the Pacific coast (where all the timeshare units are), so we reserved hotels for the rest of our stay.  We spent 3 nights in La Fortuna (Arenal Volcano), 2 nights at a B&B at Lake Arenal, 2 nights in the cloud forest, 3 nights in Manuel Antonio, and 2 nights at airport hotels.  When I couldn't find a timeshare, I switched to searching for hotels about 1-2 months before our trip.  Too late!  Many of the reasonably priced hotels were sold out so I ended up paying more than I had expected.  I discovered that it's a very popular place.  If you have any other questions, I would be happy to try and answer them.  We hope to return some day to see more of this beautiful country.


----------



## lorenmd

you did costa rica beautifully.  i have been many times and plan trips for my friends going and i have them do exactly the trip you did.    one other place i like to add in is tamarindo or one of the smaller towns on the peninsula beach.  the beauty of costa rica is traveling around and not just staying in one place. hiking and canyoning at la fortuna, zip lines and hiking up in monteverde cloud forest.  beaches and surfing in tamarindo and a little of everything in manuel antonio.


----------



## WanderingEric

I would greatly recommend the Pacific coast of Costa Rica.  With beaches like this it is hard to go wrong!






Costa Rica's Pacific coast has much finer scenery than the Caribbean side.  There are lots of interesting resorts that run almost the entire coastline.  Pura Vida!


----------



## rachel

Nice beach


----------



## pgnewarkboy

dreamin said:


> We just spent 3 weeks touring Costa Rica.  Absolutely amazing country!  We had hoped to get 3 timeshare weeks but because we didn't start planning until 5 months ago, we didn't have much luck.  I was able to book a 2 BR unit through RCI at Condovac la Costa in Guanacaste.  We enjoyed our week there and will eventually submit a review.  We also didn't want to stay just on the Pacific coast (where all the timeshare units are), so we reserved hotels for the rest of our stay.  We spent 3 nights in La Fortuna (Arenal Volcano), 2 nights at a B&B at Lake Arenal, 2 nights in the cloud forest, 3 nights in Manuel Antonio, and 2 nights at airport hotels.  When I couldn't find a timeshare, I switched to searching for hotels about 1-2 months before our trip.  Too late!  Many of the reasonably priced hotels were sold out so I ended up paying more than I had expected.  I discovered that it's a very popular place.  If you have any other questions, I would be happy to try and answer them.  We hope to return some day to see more of this beautiful country.



I read that the roads are in poor condition  and difficult to drive on. Was that your experience?


----------



## funtime

*Any shots recommended before touring Costa Rica?*

What type of shots should you get before doing a tour of Costa Rica?  Funtime


----------



## myoakley

I did an organized tour of Costa Rica in January.  No shots were necessary.


----------



## eal

We spent 3 weeks in Costa Rica this past Feb - and had a FABULOUS time! We spent a week around Alajuela exploring the Central Valley and two weeks at Pueblo Real enjoying the Central Pacific. We are already planning our next trip for Feb 2015. This time we are going to include a week at Los Almendros at Playa Ocotal in Guanacaste. 

Pura Vida...


----------



## VegasBella

funtime said:


> What type of shots should you get before doing a tour of Costa Rica?  Funtime


Here is a good resource to browse about before you travel internationally:
http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/

Here is the link for Costa Rica: http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/costa-rica.htm

Currently, they say to get:
polio, measles/mumps/rubella (MMR), and diphtheria/pertussis/tetanus (DPT), influenza, chickenpox (or varicella), Hep A and B, and Typhoid.

Many adults are not up-to-date on even the basic vaccines. So make sure you're current and on schedule.

You may not be legally required to get any vaccinations. But personally I would not risk it. Just get the shots and travel with less worry.


----------



## DeniseM

Please note that this thread is from 2012, and was brought out of mothballs by a spammer - that post was between posts 11 & 12, and has been deleted.


----------

